# GPSC Greek Charters Bankruptcy Complaints Legal Action



## asteff (Aug 17, 2003)

Hello all:

I, like many of you out there, have been shaken down for $6,500 by the former GPSC Charters, Ltd. out of Philadelphia. Most of you have received a letter from the company''s lawyer, Michael Luongo, blaming GPSC in Athens for all their problems. If you call GPSC in Athens you will be told that everything is the American company''s fault. What is the truth??

My group and several others are pooling resources with the intent of retaining legal representation in order to find out the truth and get as much of our hard-earned money back as possible. Our first step is to collect contact info from all the effected parties.

If you wish to participate please email me at [email protected] with contact info, the amount of your damages and any other info which you have obtained.

If there are any lawyers out there who got screwed and would like to take the reins on this, let me know. I''m just a pilot.

Thanks,

Aaron Steffens
[email protected]


----------

